# newbie question



## idahojoec (Mar 3, 2009)

I just joined and am new to TS as a whole.  I have a II membership and looking to do my first trade.  In late June 2010 I would like to take my family (2 adults 4 kids, well 16-22yrs) on a nice vacation to celebrate their college graduation.  
I have a Worldmark TS to trade.  I am not sure what to even request.  I don't want to hope for something that will never come through but don't want to settle for junk either.  Is it too soon to get something confirmed?
We are thinking about a place to snorkle, kayak, or be on the beach but are really open to anything anywhere.  Not big golfers, or fancy dining but something nice.
Any recommendations as to where I should look?
Any recommendations as to how to get the best trade? (use II DAE or others?)
I am not seeing much on II should I pick somewhere and put in a request?
Just starting out and never been to the Caribbean so I thought it would be something new and different.
I am open to all suggestions and recommendations.  Thanks, Joe


----------



## gmarine (Mar 3, 2009)

Most II resorts dont allow deposit more than one year out so you will see very little availability more than one year out. 

 Pick a few resorts that you want then put in an ongoing request and wait until you get confirmed. WM trades very well in II, you should get something nice.


----------



## Janis (Mar 3, 2009)

On another positive note - June is generally not a high-demand time for Mexico or the Caribbean - often, you can even get getaways. 

I would expect that you will have no problem getting into the resort of your choice, especially if you deposit  and place a request early


----------



## idahojoec (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you both for your reply.  It builds my confidence.  Any specific recommendations on islands or resorts?  I guess there are more than just the islands to consider.  Thanks again.


----------



## malyons (Mar 8, 2009)

I keep a sort of "wish list" of caribbean resorts I'll share with you below.  I certainly wouldn't limit a search to just a combination of these, but they may give you a good starting point.  Doesn't do any harm to add these to an ongoing request just in case, but I'd put as many resorts on there as you'd be happy with to increase your chances.  I'd suggest a few other places to start: 1) just go to II's website and search the resort directory 2) look at the TUG sightings board, people tend to search for the nicer resorts to post so even if not in your season you may identify nice resorts that way 3) look at the reviews on TUG, you can go island by island and identify the interval resorts to add to your search.  Here's my list as it stands today for the caribbean

Antigua	VGS	The Village at St James's Club
Cancun	RSD	The Royal Sands
Cancun	ROI	The Royal Islander
Cancun	RCB	The Royal Caribbean
Cancun	WLR, WL1	Westin Lagunamar
Nassau	HRA	Harborside at Atlantis
St Johns	WSJ	Westin St Johns
Aruba	MAO, MSU	Marriott Aruba Resorts

good luck!


----------



## Judy (Mar 9, 2009)

Janis said:


> especially if you deposit  and place a request early


  Yes, an early ongoing request is the best way to get into the resort/week you want, especially if it's a difficult trade. With Worldmark, you get better trading power by requesting first than by depositing first.  This applies to both RCI and II.  If you haven't already done so, go over to www.wmowners.com and see how other Worldmark owners play the exchange game and which resorts they're getting.


----------



## idahojoec (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.  That seems like a nice list and a good place to start.  I will add those to MFC and a few others that were recommended.  Thanks for the help.  I guess I should pick some places put in a request and hope for the best.

Judy
I participate at WMowners which is a great site for any Worldmark owners.  I have a week already deposited.  Should I use that or a general WM 3bd for my request first search?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Snappy Sam (Mar 11, 2009)

*The Crane at Barbados too!*

Don't forget to also look at the Crane Residences in Barbados. We have a month there and it seems from fellow Tuggers it is difficult to get an exchange there. So the season you are looking at would be a great opportunity to try.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 11, 2009)

Snappy Sam said:


> Don't forget to also look at the Crane Residences in Barbados.



The Crane trades with RCI - OP is with II.


----------



## Snappy Sam (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Tashamen!
Obviously I didn't know that and appreciate your input.


----------



## ljwhit (Mar 11, 2009)

Plantation Village Beach Resort on Grand Cayman is also a very nice family resort.  They have all 2 and 3 bedroom units.  Trades thru II.  Very spacious and well equipped.


----------



## Judy (Mar 13, 2009)

idahojoec said:


> Judy
> I participate at WMowners which is a great site for any Worldmark owners.  I have a week already deposited.  Should I use that or a general WM 3bd for my request first search?


It depends on which week Worldmark deposited for you, where you decide you want to go, and which exchange company you're going to use.

Not all deposited Worldmark weeks have the same trading power.  If you have a weak one and want to go to a highly demanded resort at a highly demanded time of the year, then you have a much better chance to get your desired exchange by using a "general WM 3bd" for a request first search.

How do you know whether your deposited week is a strong trader? If it's a large unit in a highly demanded location at a highly demanded time of the year, it probably is.  Otherwise, maybe not.  

If you deposited with II, you can easily run your own trade test by doing searches with your deposited week and then with Worldmark e, 1, 2, and 3 bedroom floats.  Compare the results.


----------



## idahojoec (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for all the suggestions and recommendations.  We'll see what I can get.


----------

